# The law of non-contradiction (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 19, 2019)

The law of non-contradiction is a fundamental law of thought, and the mind is restless and impatient until it discovers the principle by which the apparent contradictions are reconciled.

Thomas E. Peck, ‘Schaff’s Creeds of Christendom’ (1877) in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1896), 2: 258.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

